# Bare Tank



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm currently trying an overstock in my tank, is bare tank the only way to go on that? I saw Hollywood's setup and it seems like those p's would have some aggression, is it the bare tank taht keeps them all in perfect shape?

I currently have 6 rbp's (all babies, 2" or so) in my 55 which I have removed most of the stuff from. They're really skittish, but they swim around all day in a tight pack, which I like, will they usually stay like this, or is it just cuz they're juvi's?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ever since my rbp got killed i just ripped all the stuff out the tank so there is only gravel, heater and filter tubes so there isnt too much to fight over. i also like bare tanks because the piranhas wont hide and they are less skittish with nothing in the tank.


----------



## mrnewbie (Apr 14, 2004)

i have my 100 gallon + tank decorated , i have had the p's now for about 6 weeks and although they r a small bit skittish they will swin about quiet happily whn i am around the tank, they eat everything i put in it instantly, i would say to all those that remove all decorations in their tank , what the hell r u trying to acheive , how would u feel living in a house with no furniture what so ever, with nowhere to hide or relax i think your p's will be more stressed,




















































AND OF COURSE THEY R LESS SKITTISH WITH NOTHING IN THE TANK , THEY HAVE NOWHERE TO RUN TO ,


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

mrnewbie said:


> i have my 100 gallon + tank decorated , i have had the p's now for about 6 weeks and although they r a small bit skittish they will swin about quiet happily whn i am around the tank, they eat everything i put in it instantly, i would say to all those that remove all decorations in their tank , what the hell r u trying to acheive , how would u feel living in a house with no furniture what so ever, with nowhere to hide or relax i think your p's will be more stressed,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 really, how denlsy planted is the amazon river, not that many plants. you will soon realize that once piranhas get larger, they become aware of what is predator and prey so they will be very skittish and the 2 easiest ways to lessen that is a powerhead and a bare tank. btw it gives them nothing to fight over so there will be minimal injuries, i know it seems cooler with plants, but unless you want a piranha that has a chin wart all its life and is majorly stressed out, then do what you desire. by the way, if someone took out my couches and bed because i was running around and hitting my head on the wall, id be happy, i would be calmer and wont hurt myself.

so do this, if you have a powerhead, take it out, leave all plants in, turn the light to full blast and in a few months, tell me how your fish are doing, it is all about their comfort, not what looks best


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, anyway, aside from the bickering, if I do my whole bare tank method with 6rbp's in a 55, how big should I have my powerhead to keep a nice current in there? I may not have specified this in my other powerhead question I'd asked in equipment. If it's a bare tank should it be a bigger powerhead?? I almost wanna buy a 700 gph powerhead just to see what it's like


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

ok.. now I am really confused....

I put in a little cave so that they have somewhere to hide.. and it seems makes them feel more comfortable to have somewhere to run to ...

but here you say that I should NOT have any hiding places.. and it make them more comfortable?

and how does having a few plants make them territorial? they want to own the planted areas or something?

(Im kinda new to this)


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

scrapedogg said:


> Well, anyway, aside from the bickering, if I do my whole bare tank method with 6rbp's in a 55, how big should I have my powerhead to keep a nice current in there? I may not have specified this in my other powerhead question I'd asked in equipment. If it's a bare tank should it be a bigger powerhead?? I almost wanna buy a 700 gph powerhead just to see what it's like


 well, you are defenitally not going to fit 6 at full size in a 55g tank, maybe 4. but as for your powerhead question, i have a 500gph powerhead on a timer for 8 hours a day and that is pretty strong. 700gph for a 55g is defenitally way too much current. and just keep it a little above half way above the tank so they can rest if they need to and swim when they want.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

yeah, I'm just a bit confused about what "full size" means, I had 3 in there before and 2 of them that never made it past 5" There was plenty of room for them, and they were that size for almost a year with no growth. they had a good diet, and proper water parameters etc. just didn't grow, that's why I'm trying it with 6, if they grow like crazy, then I'll get rid of some, but I'm not totally convinced that they will, if they do, no biggie, I just want to try it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

scrapedog said:


> I saw Hollywood's setup and it seems like those p's would have some aggression, is it the bare tank taht keeps them all in perfect shape?


I cant say taking out the decors and having a bare tank is the right method on keeping a shoal intact, but it does help decrease fights since territorial spots arent marked. This would help any P swim freely in any parts of the tank without being harrassed.



mrnewbie said:


> what the hell r u trying to acheive , how would u feel living in a house with no furniture what so ever, with nowhere to hide or relax i think your p's will be more stressed


Decors are really one person's option, but having huge monster Ps and overstocking, space is more of an essencial. Taking out decors can prevent the more dominant Ps with spots in the tank, which in turn would prevent less fighting with the rest of shoal for space. Some members that have taken up this method had mostly never had fights or injuries from it. And to be honest, whats more stressfull for your fish... being chased every second for trying to swim in a tank, or being able to swim all around with a bunch of other Ps equally?

And because of my first visit to HOLLYWOOD's (2yrs ago) I have since applied this method in my own tank. Not one death...


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Right, that's kinda what I was trying to follow on, with good water parameters overstocking is just fine, right? I know you have to be more attentive to water changes and all (i.e. hollywood's drip system) But it sure seems more fun to see them swim and all that than just sitting in their designated spot that they establish all day long. My p's got to the point where they were so set in where they had territory, that they wouldnt' even eat unless the food swam or was dropped directly in front of them.

RZ, how big of a powerhead do you have in your tanks? I have a penguin 1140 (300 gph) and I want something stronger, but not too strong, what's a good choice??


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry about this, but can you please decide on a powerhead, anywhere between 300-500 gph is fine if it is on a timer, no you cant get a 700g tank unless you want a title wave tank.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks illino, I'm just looking for other opinions.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> RZ, how big of a powerhead do you have in your tanks? I have a penguin 1140 (300 gph) and I want something stronger, but not too strong, what's a good choice??


I dont use a powerhead on mine. Only waterflow I have in my tank are comming from the outakes from 2 sumps and XP3. For yours, I would go for an AC402 in a 55 gal.

_*Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions*_


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i would defenitally get a powerhead, they help so much, just get the ac 402


----------



## davevanos (May 8, 2004)

This is pretty confusing... From everything I have read, P's need to hide and sit around like the inherantly lazy fish they are. But you guys are saying that no decorations or hiding spots is better?

And did I misread or did someone say that you can put more fish into an undecorated tank??


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

hey, why does a powerhead need to be on a timer anyways?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well if it is a more powerful one, the piranhas wont ever get sleep, that is like keeping the light on all day. but you might not need a timer if there is a place with no current that can be easily acessed by all piranhas


----------



## darkling (Dec 30, 2003)

I tryed this on my reds I just have a small log with some plants on it fighting has
went down a lot and the 3 of them have alot of room in the 75g.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

My 3 rbps are in a 55 with no deco, and they get along fine (with the exception of the 4th I tried adding later... that didn't go well)


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Hey RhomZilla, that is a killer lookin tank full of killahs!!!







. But how come you dont have some kind of background to disguise the wires and such?


----------

